# Tubular magazine or clip???



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

im getting a .22lr, .17hmr, or .22 win mag so should i get a clip or tubular magazine...what are the pros and cons


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

clip, and buy more than one, have them pre-loaded. It's easier than try to feed shells in the tube.


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

i've heard that before...just didnt realize that a few clips are a lot easier than a tube...the tube looks cool tho


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm going with the tubular magazine, cause personally i think it looks alot kooler. Also I won't have to worry about ever losing clips.

-Shootnmiss09


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I lose clips in my car all the time, I say go for the tube.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Just be sure not to bend the tube. I like the mag. myself. Easy to unload when getting in the truck and loading on your way out. I usually by a few mags. and buy rifle cases with pockets. This way I use the same case for the same rifle every time and keep a couple mags. in the pocket. This works well although I have forgotten before.


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

its tied,,,any other suggestions, im going friday to pick up the gun..and im taking the winners advice


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Can I vote twice? :lol:


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

haha that wouldnt help


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

My preference is mag fed.

But satisfy yourself, you're the one that will be using the rifle


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

I am going to buy my first rifle soon, alot of ppl on here are a GREAT help, but in the end it will come down to your personal preference.

-Shootnmiss09


----------

